# The Music Thread!  What Are You Listening To? #2



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

How cute is this? And all that snow is cooling me off in this 90 degree heat.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## JFBev

Was just looking for a ballroom dance practice tune (just to change it up a little) and stumbled on this one.  The cutest. version. ever! :wiggle:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia

My mom loved this song. She passed away 12 years ago.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Ferocious

Vega_Lyra said:


>





I can almost taste the salt water. What a lovely blend of guitar music and the sound of the waves.........bliss......thank you.


----------



## Ferocious

Olivia said:


>



Magical sound, thank you Olivia......


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kburra




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

[h=1]5 Seconds Of Summer - Youngblood[/h]


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Arachne

Ah Leah by Donnie Iris


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Camper6

Some of the songs posted here, I never heard before.  

50's and 60's for me.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

RIP, Otis.


----------



## Arachne

[h=1]



[/h]


----------



## Olivia

Camper6 said:


> Some of the songs posted here, I never heard before.
> 
> 50's and 60's for me.



Me neither and me too.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

I love dramatic music...LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ferocious

I do like this lovely offering....and the one before it.....thank you Olivia


----------



## Ferocious

Sheer Class...lovely


----------



## Olivia

This is kind of good.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=1]Concerto De Aranjuez [/h]


----------



## Ferocious

Vega_Lyra said:


> *Concerto De Aranjuez *




An all time favourite of mine, thank you.


----------



## Buckeye

just a little "Electric Avenue" - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtPk5IUbdH0


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Beth Ward

Elvis, Rod Stewart, Tina Turner


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

This was one of the first singles I ever bought.....and of course Maggie May was on the B side


----------



## hollydolly

probably been posted several times over the years on this thread...


----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


>



one of my all time faves... that one..


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Seeker




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## IKE

I never get tired of CCR or this song.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## jaminhealth

Africa - Toto

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQbiNvZqaY


This is Cool too:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjbpwlqp5Qw


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AprilT

WARNING: LANGUAGE


----------



## AprilT




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## AprilT

.......


----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Celtic thunders'  beautiful version of Brothers' in arms


----------



## Olivia




----------



## jaminhealth

Gloria - Laura Branigan (love it, danced my legs off)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=355Fk8drgZE


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## jaminhealth

Cool to hear 50 ways to leave your lover.  Brought back memories of probably 40 yrs ago for me when I broke  up with a guy I was seeing and he left a 45 record at my door of this 50 Ways song.  I had NOT heard this tune in decades.


----------



## C'est Moi

jaminhealth said:


> Cool to hear 50 ways to leave your lover.  Brought back memories of probably 40 yrs ago for me when I broke  up with a guy I was seeing and he left a 45 record at my door of this 50 Ways song.  I had NOT heard this tune in decades.



I like that rendition; Miley Cyrus is more talented than I gave her credit for.   

And here's the original...







And that album cover reminds me; my husband used to sign anniversary cards to me "still crazy after all these years."


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## jaminhealth

It Must Be Him - Vikki Carr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hp5wPM0DYk


----------



## jaminhealth

YMCA - Village People   (I don't know why my links are not open)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMPSyOB2qNo


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## jaminhealth

I'm on another group and when I post a video, it appears open all the time.  ummm


----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi

When you click on the "reply" button and the text box opens, click on the "insert video" icon that looks like a small window.  A box will open where you paste the link.


----------



## Olivia

C'est Moi said:


> When you click on the "reply" button and the text box opens, click on the "insert video" icon that looks like a small window.  A box will open where you paste the link.



Thank you, C'est Moi!  I've never clicked on Reply when posting a song. Much easier.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jaminhealth

Wow, what a WORK OUT....


----------



## Furryanimal

https://youtu.be/qttTtR5wu4I


----------



## Furryanimal

*Debbie Boone You light up my life*


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jaminhealth

Ah, very very nice, that Tony Bennett!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jaminhealth

Elton John - Bennie and The Jets


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Unchained Melody (yeah, Righteous Brothers)
Read it from another thread
They could sing!!

The title of that tune reminded me of an event in freshman typing class.
Melody sat right in front of me
Pert, snotty little thing 
Lotsa hair, of which she would toss around

Anyway, her bra strap called me
So I pulled it, to sorta snap outa her conceit

Guess I pulled too hard
Her chest kinda caved in…to flat
Got a lota laughs

She became rather unchained
Wore her handprint on the right side of my face thru the rest of the class
And got promoted to the front row, where the manual Royal pounders were

Worth it


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

. . .


----------



## C'est Moi

"Everytime I look in the mirror, all these lines in my face gettin' clearer."   Steven Tyler


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

https://youtu.be/lEzoN3Qq1DA


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

Thanks, C'est Moi, for that tip.


----------



## jaminhealth

Stand by Me - Ben E King

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRbTJRT7SRQ


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## jaminhealth

What is Vevo, it does not really matter, but my  youtubes just don't post open like the Vevo ones.  Oh well...if one wants to hear my posts, one more button.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Wren




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## C'est Moi

Baaaaaaawn in the USA!!!


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## jaminhealth

C'est Moi said:


>



Great, cool, love it.


----------



## jaminhealth

Love this Version of  Africa


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Olivia

I just love this song; so sorry if I post it too often. And thanks again, C'est Moi for showing me how to post songs the easy way.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

R.I.P Charles Aznavour


----------



## jaminhealth

hollydolly said:


>



What a JOY, brought me a lot of pleasure.   j


----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi

RIP George, Tom and Roy.   (Interesting that this video was released after Roy Orbison died; the empty rocking chair and his guitar are prominent as well as his voice.)


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

Josh Groban's newest release. I heard it in the car on the way home today....


----------



## C'est Moi

Turn it up.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jaminhealth

Everyday People - Sly and Family Stone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JvkaUvB-ec


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mjmay




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze

With the weather I'm loving right now, this song has been running through my mind.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Olivia




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi

Blame this on the new Walmart commercial.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## MarkinPhx

C'est Moi said:


>


One of the most underrated musicians of my lifetime. Thanks for posting this ?


----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia

I am definitely vegging today.


----------



## Wren




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade

SeaBreeze said:


>




Thanks for posting this. I have a thing for nerdy looking girls. They rock my world!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi

"There's a baboon on the right...."


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

... And the award for the weirdest moustache ever goes to....


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

Fresh from her concert where she sung this


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## clover




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes

Every time I listen to this song it makes me cry,yet I keep listening to it because it's so touching.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi

Swooooooon.   Elvis in 1968.   Oh yeah.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## mjmay




----------



## mjmay




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## kburra

Mad Manoush - Night Tango


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly

Olivia you have such good taste in music...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## RadishRose

Just for Halloween!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly

I'm loving Michael Buble's latest release...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

I'm not keen on may new releases, but this is fab...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## DGM

Olivia said:


>



Olivia, watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljLi_hBLy3A


----------



## Olivia

DGM said:


> Olivia, watch this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljLi_hBLy3A



That was cool and fun, DGM.  Thank you!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

Joe's still got it goin' on.   Sigh.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Gary O'

Caught this song

Extremely haunting to me

Found out it was first sung by Nat King Cole, but only after unusual circumstances.

And the song writer became embroiled in some copyright thing…yada yada yada
None of that matters to me.

Even the words have little meaning, even sung by Nat.

The song title ‘Nature Boy’ has no place with this tune

It’s the melody, the evocative melody

It should have a title like _*Ebb Tide*_

The notes will stick in my head for days

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8CVigVuiTc


----------



## C'est Moi

Hmmm, ebb tide made me think of Robert Palmer...   Riptide.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Kick the Dust Up


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Olivia

This is a Japanese song, but it was an American hit in the mid-sixties.


----------



## Pinky

Olivia said:


> This is a Japanese song, but it was an American hit in the mid-sixties.



I still understand all the words, though I've never been fluent in Japanese.


----------



## Pinky

One of my favourite songs, by one of my favourite artists, may she Rest In Peace. Phoebe Snow.


----------



## Pinky

More Phoebe Snow..


----------



## Olivia

Pinky said:


> One of my favourite songs, by one of my favourite artists, may she Rest In Peace. Phoebe Snow.



Pinky, I'm sorry to say I have never heard this version of this song before. It  is beautiful and passionate!


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

RIP, Joe.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

Turn it up!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## jaminhealth

What A Difference A Day Makes - Dinah Washington (for some of us oldies here too)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32I8gpH4tc8


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Heard them sing this last night...


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Furryanimal

https://youtu.be/svhExIzcXQs


----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trade




----------



## BlueDragonfly

SeaBreeze said:


>



This song, by this man, is my favorite song ever. I have it as a ringtone on my phone too,


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

I was born and raised in Philadelphia. When I was young Bandstand with Dick Clark was in Philadelphia. 3 Singers that were on there a lot where from my neighborhood. They were favorites of mine and I got to meet all of them many times. Bobby Rydell even married a girl that was in High School with me and my sister. I saw this tonight and I just got done watching it. Fabian, Frankie Avalon and Bobby Rydell.


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## Pinky

Sassycakes said:


> I was born and raised in Philadelphia. When I was young Bandstand with Dick Clark was in Philadelphia. 3 Singers that were on there a lot where from my neighborhood. They were favorites of mine and I got to meet all of them many times. Bobby Rydell even married a girl that was in High School with me and my sister. I saw this tonight and I just got done watching it. Fabian, Frankie Avalon and Bobby Rydell.




That is so cool! Those guys always came across as very down-to-earth.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain

Not sure what meaning of this song but I do like the beat and the title.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crFQpOCDfEc


----------



## Trade




----------



## MeAgain

Furryanimal said:


>




Nice song Furry, thanks. 
 I told hubby he should learn it. He and his brothers had bands but last 25 years only played together about 5 times. Hubby plated with two of his brothers this past  Thanksgiving at our daughters house. Nice seeing them play again.

   Just one of the songs they played,


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pinky

Back when young people had fun with fashion .. and hope for a more peaceful future.


----------



## MeAgain

Trade said:


>




Carly sang for the times for sure. I liked this one too ' Coming Around Again'. Good movie too.


----------



## MeAgain

Just think if she is still with us she is about 70 now. Hope shes still moving.


----------



## MeAgain

C'est Moi said:


>




I like this one too.


----------



## MeAgain

This is neat! Movie classics dance to new age.


----------



## MeAgain

JJ Cale wrote this song and 'Call Me The Breeze. Others made the songs popular.







Any of you remember JJ Cale?


----------



## Pinky

I've watched this numerous times. I've had a longtime dream to see a stage performance in London. Love those dresses!


----------



## MeAgain

JJ also wrote this old religious song. I just learned this a few minutes ago. Thought this song was a lot older than 1974.

songs he wrote,

https://secondhandsongs.com/artist/343/works


----------



## MeAgain

Pinky said:


> I've watched this numerous times. I've had a longtime dream to see a stage performance in London. Love those dresses!




We just watched the movie' The Jersey Boys ' on Youtube last week.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MeAgain

Old Joe Cocker The Scotsman sings,






Another good one from Joe [ too bad the only thing anyone wants to see me take off now is the hat.]


----------



## MeAgain

First time I saw Santana was in 1976 in Ft.Lauderdale ,Fl. At The Four O Clock Club. Any of you heard of that club?


----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain

Best belly dancer I've seen.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pinky

Rumer at Darryl's House .. Sarah Smile


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pinky

One of my favourite performances by Redbone:


----------



## Pinky

Heard this a lot when my daughter was in high school.


----------



## Pinky

Dana Villari singing her version of Natalie Cole's "This Will Be"


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi

A Walmart commercial made me do it.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## hiraeth2018

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFGs7HP15d4

what a great group of eclectic music!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky

Furry :lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

Portishead

_*Roads
*_
and_*

Glory Box

*_ever once in a while I stray into stuff like this when I kick back


not bad when close to yer lady, too


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Furryanimal

Saw this lot tonight.Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

This is probably my favourite seasonal holiday Music... written by the Bee-gees...but sung by No Hat Moon...

If you've not hard it before, and like celtic folk  music, you'll love this....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi

Joe's still got it goin' on.   Sing it, Joe.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## rkunsaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM97v-D2tn4&start_radio=1&list=RDbM97v-D2tn4


----------



## Sassycakes

When ever I hear this I just have to get up and dance.


----------



## Sassycakes

I first saw Nat King Cole in person at my boyfriends after Senior Prom party. I cried when I heard him sing it then and it still makes me cry.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

This is one of my favorite songs. My husband and I danced to it at our wedding.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trade




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trade




----------



## Trade




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enN9GDHsMzs&start_radio=1&list=RDenN9GDHsMzs


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MeAgain

My first marriage and 3 kids. 

Found a good one later and it has been 40 years for us, thanks hubby.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

The other day My granddaughter who is 8 yrs old came over and wanted me to listen to something on youtube. She said " Gram did you know they have a song with your name in it". And then she made me listen to it.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh how I wish London  was still like this.....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

The lyric repeated at the beginning and end is "Jeux Sans Frontieres,"  which is French for "Games Without Frontiers."It is frequently misheard  as "She's So Popular."


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## rkunsaw

for all the Texans 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwqPwEJ7m_I


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## C'est Moi

Larry... thanks for the Delbert McClinton blast.    Here's another...


----------



## C'est Moi

And damn that Amazon commercial!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trade




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I bought this record when I was in my teens and I still have it to this day...


----------



## hollydolly

...and this one...


----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Buckeye

So i've had this earworm for 2 days "you've got a hubcap diamond star halo"

T Rex - Bang a Gong


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## JimW

I've been going through some old Youtube playlists I have and came across this gem from 1976 on the old Midnight Special tv show. "Fooled Around And Fell In Love" by Elvin Bishop with Mickey Thomas of Jefferson Starship fame on vocals. Mickey has one of the purest voices I've ever heard and this video displays it well. Check out the back up singer, she reminds me of a female Joe Cocker, lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## C'est Moi

Sing it, Stevie.


----------



## JimW

Here's one from 1975 Midnight Special tv show. Damn I miss that show!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## JimW




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW

A cool strummin, upbeat tune by one of my favorite bands to kick off a Friday morning. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## JimW

Sticking to the Southern Rock theme today with another Skynyrd classic, The Ballad Of Curtis Loew.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Nihil




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Furryanimal

[video]https://dbr.ee/e6UX[/video]
The Corrs-Bring on the Night 
original demo.


----------



## Nihil

I'm half listening.


----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW

Everything about this video is awesome! From the range of voices, to the story, to the stylin outfits and oh yeah those smooth dance moves!!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren

I didn’t want to miss a step of this dance, never seen a tango like it, the ending.....phew ! I was so enrapt my coffee went cold


----------



## JimW

Alright fellas, let's gooooo!!!


----------



## Nihil

Let's!


----------



## Nihil

Somebody stop me!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx

[video]https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=yYcyacLRPNs&list=RDAMVMyYcyacLRPNs[/video]

Bah, can't share from Youtube Music yet which is different from regular Youtube...oh well...here is Youtube link !


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Trade




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

Shock Treatment is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nihil




----------



## JimW




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## MarkinPhx

I was there !


----------



## MarkinPhx

And I was there too a few years later !


----------



## JimW




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx

Great song but I really don't care what time it is. Sorry..dumb joke.

QUOTE=hollydolly;987803]



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

easy listening the hard way


----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

This is from where the end song of Napoleon Dynamite came.


----------



## Nihil

> [FONT=&quot]It was written during the Irish immigration to the United States in the nineteenth century.[/FONT]



https://www.violinadventures.com/2016/02/25/swallowtail-jig/


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Nihil

CindyLouWho said:


>



I got to hear these guys live. This song is my definition of romantic love.


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

How much is that doggie in the window?

Tramp






A vagabond, single life bound
He doesn't need a golden life
Ah, this wedding, good-bye to peace
You've become his wife today


----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nihil

Despite what the imagery suggests, ELO's Time album is set in the future.


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Nihil

Seeker said:


>



It happens. I'm sure someone is working on it.


----------



## Seeker

Nihil said:


> It happens. I'm sure someone is working on it.



it's on all threads on my end.


----------



## Nihil

Seeker said:


> it's on all threads on my end.



Kids everywhere are in a panic.


----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Trade




----------



## Trade




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

Die Moritat von Mackie Messer from Die Dreigroschenoper


----------



## Nihil

*Half* of my generation is already dead, and there weren't many of us made. This one's for my fallen comrades. The world wasn't ready for you.


----------



## Nihil

James Dennis Carroll (August 1, 1949 – September 11, 2009) The Basketball Diaries guy


----------



## Nihil

Thanks to DC Comics, kids are discovering this song.


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

My Country, 'Tis of Thee


----------



## Nihil




----------



## Nihil

a different kettle of fish


----------



## Gemma




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW

Love this woman's voice. Jennifer Rush co-wrote this song, not sure why she never caught on all that big in the US, especially seeing she was born in NY. She was/is big in the rest of the world though.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Olivia




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Trade

I'm dedicating this to Olivia. Because she rocks my world. 

<font size="3">


----------



## Olivia

Back at you, Trade.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Happy 32nd "Birthday" to one of my top 5 favorite albums of all time..The Joshua Tree. I remember every detail of that day, from buying the record to playing it over and over not only that day but for several days to follow.


----------



## Trade

To Olivia.


----------



## Olivia

One for you, Trade.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MeAgain

One of the 3 rap songs I like. I exercise to this one and ' Can't Touch This'. I just really like this beat to get me going in a work out.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Trade




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

My dad turns 89 today. Family legend is that when I was a young child the only way I could fall asleep was for him to come and sing this song to me.


----------



## Trade




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MeAgain

What a voice, RIP Whitney.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MeAgain

https://youtu.be/lSRMiC75Vws


----------



## MeAgain




----------



## Wren




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain

Time for some C&W cry in the beer songs.


----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Sassycakes

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

I hope you enjoy this as much as I did....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Seeker

Something new to me I have discovered.... hick hop....I guess it's been around for awhile but I find this song soooooo....funny.

forgive me.........as I laugh out loud.

Not so much about the video just the words.


----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

The Godfather of Soul, (who I had the pleasure of meeting on one of my flights), and his Fabulous Flames.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW

Always liked this one!


----------



## JimW




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Seeker




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

Every time my Husband listens to this song, he makes me listen to it also ,just because I have Blue Eyes


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Seeker

Yet again!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW

Love it when these old gems that I forget about get played on satellite radio.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Mollypops




----------



## gumbud

I'm having a run on Loudon Wainright III - not only is he a humorous singer, but a great story teller that can touch our own lives - don't like his son's stuff much [rufus wainwright] but he does sound very much like his dad! and has his sister playing in his band which is cute!


----------



## Mollypops




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Mollypops




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Mollypops




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Mollypops




----------



## Trade




----------



## Mollypops




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW

How often do you get to see a one eyed cowboy killing it on the mirachas?!? One of my fave bands!


----------



## SeaBreeze

I know I've posted this one before, but it popped into my head today and I really love it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## oldman

My man of the 60's and 70's, Ricky Nelson:


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Wren




----------



## JimW

Got a little Southern Rock Friday goin on today!


----------



## Mollypops




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Mollypops

*Probably one of the best songwriters I have ever heard.

*


----------



## Olivia

Absolutely, I agree with you Molly. There are so many famous songs that not many know that she wrote, or co-wrote. Here's one that also appeared on her Tapestry album which came out at one of the memorable times of my life. I loved it.


----------



## Olivia

Another one she wrote and allowed James Taylor to record before it got on her Tapestry album.


----------



## Seeker




----------



## 911

I don't know how many Del Shannon fans are out there, but Del was an underrated song writer, guitarist and singer. He wrote and produced records with Tom Petty and Jeff Lynne. Del died of a self inflicted gunshot wound in 1990. Most of what you read will state that he committed suicide due to his depression and the fact that he was taking Prozac at the time. I would rather believe the story of his long time friend (his name escapes me at the moment) that Del did not commit suicide, but the gunshot was by accident. He (Del's friend) wrote in his journal that Del like to fool around with guns. 

Here is a YouTube video of his 1989 concert from Sidney:


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trade

This one was playing at the neighborhood Walmart when I was shopping there this morning.


----------



## Trade

As long as I am in a Beach Boys mood I might as well play one more. 

<font size="3">


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes

Trade said:


> As long as I am in a Beach Boys mood I might as well play one more.


Since you were enjoying the Beach Boys I thought I would put in the song they named after me !


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Wren

Just found this on Utube, watch that kid go !


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Gary O'

sends me back


----------



## icaremystic




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## icaremystic




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Granny Maggie




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Granny Maggie




----------



## icaremystic

applecruncher said:


>




A fan of MF here


----------



## icaremystic




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## applecruncher

I like this version, good choreography.  I regret not going to see them when they came to town.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## icaremystic




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW

Love this song!


----------



## JimW




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimW




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Cool! Thx for posting that song SeaBreeze. 

(I can hardly believe this regarding the lyrics to that song...about 3 nights ago a question on Jeopardy was "What was the only rider's name that was mentioned in the Bible for the 4 horses of the apocalypse?". I was just trying to think of the answer but couldn't remember...just now. I thought, I should know that. Then I come here and the answer is in the last line of Johnny Cash's song, "The Man comes Around". Answer: the Rider's name was Death. Now I remember. My jaw dropped. It's just not typical everyday conversation nor song lyrics. And here I thought I had to read the Bible to get all my answers. Nope. They're all right here in SF )


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're welcome Lara, glad the song helped!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Beccaboo




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

I think grammarians invented the word 'class' to describe Duke Ellington


----------



## JimW




----------



## Ruthanne

Watching Toby Keith concert on AXIS tv channel.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Babs




----------



## JimW




----------



## Babs




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Santana

They don't get old for me

and Rob Thomas gave the band a rather nice wrinkle


----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## White Rabbit




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## Nihil




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze

Reminded me of this Seinfeld episode.


----------



## hollydolly

I love this song....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimW




----------



## Nihil




----------



## Olivia




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Nihil




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sherry Berry




----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


>



A little too much man touching for me RR. :laugh:


----------



## RadishRose

JimW said:


> A little too much man touching for me RR. :laugh:



I never thought of that, Jim..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> I never thought of that, Jim..



I'm here to help RR. layful:


While we're here, let's Tear the Roof Off This Mutha.......................


----------



## RadishRose

JimW said:


> I'm here to help RR. layful:
> 
> 
> While we're here, let's Tear the Roof Off This Mutha.......................



That's crazy fun!!! Can you believe that was 42 years ago?


----------



## JimW

RadishRose said:


> That's crazy fun!!! Can you believe that was 42 years ago?



I know, we used to dance to that stuff at the local discotech. (Well I tried to dance, lol)


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimW

I miss the 70's music!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimW




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR1lNlf9V5Y


----------



## kburra

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7yJ


----------



## oldman

I watched several of this young lady's drum covers and she is good.


----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## Trade




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JimW

Always needed a little help with the lyrics on this one, lol.


----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## kburra




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Trade




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Olivia

I honestly thought this song by the Platters came out in the 60's. To my surprise it was in the 70's.
Who knew.


----------



## JimW




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JimW




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Never was a fan, for the longest time

But

Been playing The Eagles album in my shop

Like 'em now


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Jim, good to hear Sweet City Woman again!  This is a neat version, mix of them when they were older and younger days, still sounds great!


----------



## Trade




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Olivia




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze

> THE DUKES OF SEPTEMBER a super group comprised of pop/rock/R&B icons  Donald Fagen (Steely Dan), Michael McDonald (Doobie Brothers) and Boz  Scaggs release Live on DVD and Blu Ray to coincide with its PBS debut  airing on Great Performances.
> 
> Filmed in November of 2012, It features the Dukes of Septembers dynamic  rock and soul revue with not only showcasing their well-known hits such  as Reelin in the Years, Lido Shuffle and Takin it to the Streets , but  also forays into rock and R&B gems such as Sweet Soul Music and Love  T.K.O.  Says the Hollywood Reporter: If this be minstrelsy, it s a pretty classy  and irresistible version of it.
> 
> Listing of Musical Performances: People Get Up and Drive Your Funky Soul  Whos That Lady? Sweet Soul Music I Keep Forgettin Kid Charlegmagne The  Same Thing Miss Sun You Can Never Tell What A Fool Believes Hey Nineteen  Love T.K.O. Peg Lowdown Takin It To The Streets Reelin In The Years  Lido Shuffle Pretzel Logic Them Changes


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

David Bowie always soothes my soul!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LuUYzdAgXg&list=RDgExOs37L-8Q&index=2


----------



## HazyDavey

Shameless self promotion..  :shrug:   

https://soundcloud.com/partly-banded/friendly-intervention


----------



## Pink Biz

SeaBreeze said:


>



*Saw this fantastic concert many times on PBS. I am a huge ?Steely Dan fan and this was a great show. Made me appreciate Boz Scaggs too!*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

Too many songs to list, but Al Green’s greatest hits


Man, some freaking voice


----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Breaking Benjamin , Red, Skillet, Van Halen, LED Zeppelin, Sent by Ravens, Ashes Fall, Hinder, Seventh Day Slumber,  disciple ....always streaming on Pandora.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly

oooh why aren't the videos' showing? @Matrix


----------



## hollydolly

test


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trade




----------



## Trade

From "The President's Analyst" one of my favorite movies.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trade




----------



## jet




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Sam Brown - Stop


----------



## Trade




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Seeker

Testing videos.....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Back in the day....


----------



## charry




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Gary O'

I've sorta obsessed on this one

It's now wunna my favs







[


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I knew the wonderful Madeline bell was still around... but Just out of curiosity I looked to see if Herbie flowers was still with us... and I'm delighted to say he is...

here' s a recent Video of him talking about his career... ..Im amazed at the the really top chart hits, he's been involved in.. incredible, who knew!!


----------



## hollydolly

Love this little mix .. Sam Cooke & Charlie Sheen


----------



## jet




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Olivia




----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Vega_Lyra

*Johannes Brahms -- Hungarian Dance No.5*
Johannes Brahms


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Seeker

Kids today will only know Billy Ray Cyrus for this song..

It breaks my heart..My Achy Breaky heart..(Yea I stole that line)


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## charry




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## C'est Moi

I'd like to dedicate this song to @Aunt Bea .   Thanks for the earworm!!!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Olivia




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Sentimental Journey ~ Les Brown & his Orchestra (1944)


----------



## MeAgain

Vega_Lyra said:


> Sentimental Journey ~ Les Brown & his Orchestra (1944)



I heard mother sing and play this song and others playing her piano.


----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain




----------



## MeAgain

Beautiful song,dance and very beautiful gown.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog

Hard to beat Chris Ledoux singing about western skies.


----------



## Eagna




----------



## Eagna




----------



## jet




----------



## JimW




----------



## Pam




----------



## JimW




----------



## charry




----------



## jet




----------



## charry

jet said:


>





love this !!


----------



## jet

me to lol


----------



## Kit Kat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Eagna




----------



## Eagna




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## Eagna




----------



## Eagna




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## charry




----------



## Lc jones

Barry manilows copacabana


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## 911




----------



## 911




----------



## hollydolly

911 said:


>


 Although Handyman  had been a hit many years before in 1960.. Around 1970 when I was 15  I bought this as a brand new  '45   along with Good timin'..

I still have those same 45's well played in my teens..and now  to this day stored  in my attic... ...I still love both those songs..


----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## jet




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Santana - Cry Baby Cry


----------



## jet

remember this?


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly

I still have the original 45 of this , I bought way back in the early 70's


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sassycakes

I was listening to music and this song came up and made me cry. It was my older brother and his wife's favorite song.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

Chris Rea - And You My Love


----------



## hollydolly

Goodness I haven't heard this song in decades... heard it on the radio this morning...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sam58

Vega_Lyra said:


> Chris Rea - And You My Love


Love it ..thank you Vega for posting it


----------



## Sam58

hollydolly said:


>


Beautiful track .. thank you Hollydolly


----------



## Sam58

Dire Straits Sultans of the Swing


----------



## Sam58

Joe Cocker, every time I listen to this my eyes water


----------



## JimW




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sassycakes

Sad memories of the past that make me cry.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sam58

hollydolly said:


>


Just beautiful first time to hear it and love it .. thank you


----------



## hollydolly

Sam58 said:


> Just beautiful first time to hear it and love it .. thank you


 oooh I'm glad you love it Sam....


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet




----------



## Sam58




----------



## MarkinPhx

.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sam58

Sassycakes said:


>


Absolutely great song Sassy . thank you


----------



## Gary O'

Al Green

None like him


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sam58




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## mjmay




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Sam58

Vega_Lyra said:


>





Vega_Lyra said:


>





Vega_Lyra said:


>



Beautiful thank you Vega


----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sam58

hollydolly said:


>


Longtime since I heard it .. lovely song good choice Hollydolly ..Thank you


----------



## hollydolly

You're welcome @Sam58


----------



## Lane




----------



## Lane

this is a song I never get tired of,I  listen all the time
Remember these guys?


----------



## hollydolly

I love the Eagles... particularly this one


----------



## Lara

Bummer Holly....it's blocked in the US


----------



## Lane

damn, I would have liked to hear that.


----------



## Sam58

hollydolly said:


> I love the Eagles... particularly this one


Love it too


----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## hollydolly

Lara said:


> Bummer Holly....it's blocked in the US


Try this mi chica


----------



## Trade

Now, because of Gary, I can't get this song out of my head.


----------



## jet




----------



## 1955er

Colin Hay - Waiting for my real life to begin


----------



## Lane




----------



## Lane

listening to Her this morning and I always thought she had a great voice and control.
She was a "one hit wonder in this country, this song. She still sings with a great deal of power today.


----------



## Olivia

Funny, that video worked for me the first time I viewed it, and I am in the U.S. I wonder what happened. 

The following is one of my most favorite Eagles song.


----------



## Llynn

Drivin' left hand.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

My dad used to playfully sing along with this song when it was on the radio when I was really young...always made me smile.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I couldn't listen to either of Holly's videos, but this is the song.


----------



## jet




----------



## Vega_Lyra

The Platters - You'll Never Know


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Chris Spheeris - Eros (Rain)


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Llynn




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

or  the funnier version... very proud of the British soldiers in Iraq....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Gary O'

BB

none like him


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Trade




----------



## charry




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sam58




----------



## Sam58




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lane

Carlos Santana is playing a PRS guitar in this I think..wow, nice guitar.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Gary O'

this sent me back


----------



## jet




----------



## JimW




----------



## JimW




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lochkelly

I've got Spotify's 70’s Roadtrip playing.  Awesome!  

"I Can See Clearly Now" Johnny Nash


----------



## Lochkelly

"Moonshadow" on Spotify's 70's Road Trip playlist... Even tho I'm not on a road trip!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly

I love that song..but ..

There's a thread already running ....  ...just post your favourite songs on this thread right here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...you-listening-to-2.36736/page-64#post-1110699


----------



## Lochkelly

hollydolly said:


> I love that song..but ..
> 
> There's a thread already running ....  ...just post your favourite songs on this thread right here...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/thread...you-listening-to-2.36736/page-64#post-1110699


Thanks.  I'm such a newbie.


----------



## hollydolly

Lochkelly said:


> Thanks.  I'm such a newbie.


 We all had to learn once, so don't worry!  When you need any help at all, we're very happy to help!!


----------



## Lochkelly

How are videos (songs from YouTube) posted?


----------



## hollydolly

Lochkelly said:


> How are videos (songs from YouTube) posted?


 Just copy the url  of the song on the youtube site, and paste directly onto the reply box here...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze

Lochkelly said:


> How are videos (songs from YouTube) posted?


Right click on the video, copy the video URL.  Then here in the message box, click on the 3 dot icon above, click the drop down arrow. Then click on Media.  Paste your video URL there, then click on Continue.


----------



## Olivia

RadishRose said:


>



Cool, I like that, especially because I try as much possible to listen to everything in German that I can. Maybe someday I'll get better at it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trade




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gary O'

Bill Medley...whoa


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lochkelly




----------



## Llynn




----------



## SeaBreeze

I believe Jay is 74 yrs. old in this video, loved his voice and this song then and now.


----------



## Lochkelly

Whatever happened to these guys?





I have this as my ringtone!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

CCR
Played them most the day in the shop

For the longest time I thought them to be from Louisiana 
Not San Francisco 

I think it was due to this song


----------



## Gary O'

Anybody ever get into Tom Waits?

I've always liked his stuff

Sat thru this one

Not unhappy about that


----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly

OMG...CUTENESS, overload...... (the chihuahua is exactly like our pixie )


----------



## hollydolly

Goodness, I haven't heard this song in decades...


----------



## hollydolly

This is a beautiful rendition of Scarborough fair...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## Llynn




----------



## hollydolly

Be still my beating heart..I was soo in love with Phil Everly...


----------



## Llynn

hollydolly said:


> Be still my beating heart..I was soo in love with Phil Everly...


So were most of the girls in my class


----------



## hollydolly

Llynn said:


> So were most of the girls in my class


 The difference was that he was my mothers age...


----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## A2ZGrammie

I can't figure out how to do this, but it's a beautiful video.


----------



## A2ZGrammie

oh hey, it worked


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

sometimes I get into a bit of Coldplay

...sometimes

It can mellow me....sometimes


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly

oooh, this is just heaven.....


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet

was played all the time when the fair came to town


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Oh, this is a happy little ditty....


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## charry




----------



## jet

just heard this,from a few yrs back lol


----------



## charry




----------



## jet




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Vega_Lyra




----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219159682241517


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lochkelly

Feeling angst today that the Allman Brothers seemed to express so well. It's a terribly empty feeling when a friend decides to leave your life.


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Gary O'

Got the Led out today


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Trade




----------



## jet




----------



## CindyLouWho

In Loving Memory of Eddie Money.......great tunes, great memories!


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## hollydolly

James Blunt's newest release...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Trade




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Olivia




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

*This song came out a few years before my sisters husband passed away. He sang it to her all the time. I cry when I listen to it now.*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

they've added a V to the end of Shasta on this version  which shouldn't be there, but it's the only copy I can find on YT...


----------



## AnnieA

Mixing Blues & Bluegrass this evening courtesy of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.


----------



## applecruncher




----------



## toffee

jet said:


>


love Clarence reminds me of my youth and when I bought a vespa for work ….


----------



## Pinky

Golden Oldies


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

I'm a blue grass slut

Cain't be hepped

*The Soggy Bottom Boys *of *O Brother Where Art Thou* did it up good

Bin stuck in mah haid

*'I am a man of constant sorrow'*

Sing it, boys


----------



## jet




----------



## Vega_Lyra

Come September


----------



## hollydolly

Vega_Lyra said:


> Come September


 Vega.. I can't get your link to open on youtube.. is the song this one?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

who remembers early Nina Hagen, or maybe you'd rather not...


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


>


The pictures they added to this old song are fabulous. It was like down memory lane. 
Nice.


----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pepper




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## JimW




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Gary O'

This always settles me down some


....and, hey, gonna be a harvest moon


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Llynn




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jerry old

Nat King Cole when singing spun silk around the audience.
The Ink Sports...were before my time, but I've heard an album-silky

Gary O-Soggy Bottom Boys' wonder how long that took screenwriter to come up with that name.
Sane film, 'Going down to the River to Pray,' sticks with you as do the lyrics the siren's song.. 

"They done turned __________into a frog!"  

That's  what you get for 'fooling around.
"O  Brother where are Thou' has a lot of scenes that remain with you


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Pink Biz

If blood will flow when flesh and steel are one
Drying in the color of the evening sun
Tomorrow's rain will wash the stains away
But something in our minds will always stay
Perhaps this final act was meant
To clinch a lifetime's argument
That nothing comes from violence and nothing ever could
For all those born beneath an angry star
Lest we forget how fragile we are
On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star
Like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are
How fragile we are
On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star
Like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are
How fragile we are
How fragile we are
How fragile we are


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Trade




----------



## Sassycakes

jerry r. garner said:


> Nat King Cole when singing spun silk around the audience.
> The Ink Sports...were before my time, but I've heard an album-silky
> 
> Gary O-Soggy Bottom Boys' wonder how long that took screenwriter to come up with that name.
> Sane film, 'Going down to the River to Pray,' sticks with you as do the lyrics the siren's song..
> 
> "They done turned __________into a frog!"
> 
> That's  what you get for 'fooling around.
> "O  Brother where are Thou' has a lot of scenes that remain with you



*When I was in High School a boy took me to his Senior Prom. After the Prom we went to the Latin Casino in New Jersey and saw Nat King Cole. It was one of the best nights of my life. His voice was Beautiful. 5yrs later I married the Guy that took me to his Prom.*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet

heres an oldie I just heard


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## charry




----------



## Silverfox




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Silverfox




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Kris148

This is an Aussie band I have always admired. They never tried to make it big abroad preferring to perform to their home audience. Hope you like their sound. Tell me who you think the lead vocalist sounds like.


----------



## Kris148

One of my all time faves.


----------



## Furryanimal

This is brilliant


----------



## Silverfox




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## Pepper




----------



## Sassycakes

*The song my husband and I danced to at our Wedding .*


----------



## Silverfox




----------



## charry




----------



## Kris148

Kris148 said:


> Always listen to this Australian band. Who does the lead vocalist remind you of?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Silverfox




----------



## charry




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Kris148




----------



## Seeker

I really like this gal!


----------



## Pepper




----------



## Seeker

And boy what a roller coaster!!!!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Robert59

One of my favorite's 

*Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight LIVE HD*


----------



## Robert59

*Starship - Sara (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

Old time music I like also. 
*The Mamas & The Papas - California Dreamin'*


----------



## Olivia




----------



## charry




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Robert59

*Damn Yankees - High Enough (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*The Edgar Winter Group - They Only Come Out At Night (1972) - FULL ALBUM*


----------



## Robert59

*The Animals - House of the Rising Sun (1964)*


----------



## Robert59

*Carpenters - We've Only Just Begun 1970*


----------



## 911

I met David Ruffin in 1988 in Atlantic City. David was singing alone that evening, but him and his backup singers were singing this song. It was on that night that I became a fan of the Temptations. I had won tickets to his show by taking a chance on a raffle offered up by a gun club. I wanted to win first prize, which was a Mossberg .270.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues *


----------



## Furryanimal

The Empty Pockets-quite superb tonight


----------



## Furryanimal

The Empty Pockets are Al Stewart’s backing band on his current tour.This was on his set tonight


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

One of my BEST music video's. Turn up the speaker's. Must be thousands of people if not millions. 
*U2 - Beautiful Day (Live 8 2005)*


----------



## Robert59

*Susan Boyle - I Dreamed A Dream - Les Miserables - Official Britains Got Talent 2009*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - 25 or 6 to 4 (Official Audio)*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - The Last Concert (Gilmour, Waters, Mason ,Wright )*


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## charry




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*CAPTAIN & TENNILLE ❖ love will keep us together (official video)*


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Robert59

*James Taylor - Fire and Rain, Live 1970*


----------



## Robert59

*"The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" - Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*Louis Armstrong - What a wonderful world ( 1967 )*


----------



## Robert59

*Janis Joplin - Me and Bobby McGee*


----------



## Robert59

*Lightfoot, Gordon - Sundown*


----------



## Furryanimal

Ani Lorak Hold your Heart


----------



## MarkinPhx

Kris148 said:


> This is an Aussie band I have always admired. They never tried to make it big abroad preferring to perform to their home audience. Hope you like their sound. Tell me who you think the lead vocalist sounds like.


I found out about this band back in the 80's and listened to a lot of their music back then. Are they still together ?


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U *


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## charry




----------



## Robert59

*Suspicious Mind - Elvis Presley*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## Olivia




----------



## Seeker




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Seeker




----------



## Seeker

I like it when they just play the guitar and sing.


----------



## Seeker




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Robert59

*Righteous Brothers - Unchained Melody (High Quality)*


----------



## Robert59

*Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973*


----------



## Robert59

*Bob Seger - Turn The Page (1973 Radio Version)*


----------



## Robert59

*All I Wanna Do - Sheryl Crow (HQ Audio)*


----------



## Robert59

*R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Aunt Bea

This song has more meaning to me now that I'm approaching old age than it did when I was young, the circle is closing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Camper6

How do you copy over those videos from You Tube?


----------



## charry




----------



## charry

Camper6 said:


> How do you copy over those videos from You Tube?




find your song that you want, click share, then copy,
then paste it on here camper !!  hope that helps ...


----------



## Camper6

charry said:


> find your song that you want, click share, then copy,
> then paste it on here camper !!  hope that helps ...


Thanks.


----------



## Camper6




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*Justin Timberlake - Cry Me A River (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*City of New Orleans, Arlo Guthrie





*


----------



## Robert59

*Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## charry

Robert59 said:


> *Tears For Fears - Everybody Wants To Rule The World*




The best robert......heres another !


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*The Air That I Breath - The Hollies*


----------



## Robert59

*I'm a Believer - The Monkees*


----------



## Robert59

*Mr Tambourine Man The Byrds 




*


----------



## Robert59

*The Legend Of Billy Jack , One Tin Soldier , Coven , 1971 Vinyl*


----------



## charry




----------



## mjmay




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## charry




----------



## Furryanimal

Eugenia again-singing In her native Ukrainian


----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## jet




----------



## Kris148

MarkinPhx said:


> I found out about this band back in the 80's and listened to a lot of their music back then. Are they still together ?


Really that is gratifying. Obviously their music was playing on American radio at the time @MarkinPhx . I am not certain whether they are still performing. Iva Davies went solo for a time I do know that. I asked the question who does Davies voice remind you of?


----------



## Seeker




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Llynn




----------



## jet




----------



## Robert59

*ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*MaCoys - Hang on sloopy.mpg*


----------



## Robert59

*James Brown - Living in America (Official Video)*


----------



## charry




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*The Bangles - Walk Like an Egyptian (Official Video Version)*


----------



## Robert59

*King Tut - SNL*


----------



## Robert59

*The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!*


----------



## Robert59

*FAYGO - Remember When You Were A Kid*


----------



## Robert59

*Johnny B. Goode*


----------



## Robert59

*Chuck Berry - Roll over Beethoven 1972*


----------



## Robert59

*The Beatles - Ticket To Ride*


----------



## Robert59

*The Turtles - Happy Together - 1967*


----------



## charry




----------



## charry

Robert59 said:


> *The Turtles - Happy Together - 1967*


Luv this .....


----------



## Robert59

*Procol Harum - A Whiter Shade of Pale, live in Denmark 2006*


----------



## Robert59

I have too say I love music.


----------



## Llynn

These Swedes know how to play old time rock n roll


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## charry

Robert59 said:


> I have too say I love music.





me too !


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

*We ALL love music on this thread otherwise we wouldn't be posting  here...*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gary O'

AC/DC in the shop today


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> AC/DC in the shop today



That brings back memories of one of my favorite cult classic movies from the 80's. 

Maximum Overdrive!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Anna Marie




----------



## DaveA

Jennifer Rush was popular in the 80's but I came upon her music recently and really enjoy it.


----------



## Llynn




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JustBonee

Great beat for dancing ....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## jet




----------



## Pam




----------



## Bee




----------



## Bee




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Camper6




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pam




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*The Doors - Riders On The Storm




*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb ( original members )*


----------



## Robert59

*Pink Floyd - "Us And Them"*


----------



## Robert59

*Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Scorpions - Still Loving You - 8/31/1985 - Oakland Coliseum Stadium (Official)*


----------



## Robert59

*PETER FRAMPTON - Do You Feel Like We Do*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - Feelin' Stronger Everyday*


----------



## Robert59

*If You Leave Me Now





*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago- Make Me Smile*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - I've Been Searching So Long*


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

OMG where did my youth go.....Now Marie & Donny are grandparents....and we were all a similar age.. and now they're sooo much older than me..


----------



## Robert59

*I'm a Believer - The Monkees




*


----------



## Robert59

*Simon & Garfunkel - The Boxer*


----------



## Robert59

*Wishing You Were Here (2002 Remaster)*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - Feelin' Stronger Everyday*


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - 25 Or 6 To 4 (HD)*


----------



## Robert59

*The 5th Dimension ≈ AQUARIUS ≈ Let The Sunshine In*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## george-alfred

One of my all time favs--


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## jet




----------



## CrackerJack

Anyone one enjoy the Big Bands of the 1940's? I do especially Glenn Miller and his Orchestra


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning. Love this great singer performer.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Jaylee




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## CrackerJack

Woke up with this song on my mind as I slowly swung my pins  out of the duvet.

Here it is and a beautiful song from the 70's. May have been a minor hit but for me unforgettable 

Quote from a Wiki: 
In January 1977 an indefinite hiatus was announced, with band musicians going separate ways. The last studio album, released in 1982 after an extended sabbatical,[2] contained a minor hit single in "A Little Bit Further Away", which peaked at Number 45 in the UK Singles Chart.[8]


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Robert59

*The End*


----------



## Robert59

*Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years*


----------



## jet




----------



## HazyDavey




----------



## hollydolly

https://www.youtube.com/w


Robert59 said:


> *Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years*


 I adore that song, I went to see them in concert recently...they were brilliant!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## george-alfred

How about a bit of Duane


----------



## Pam




----------



## CrackerJack

Robert59 said:


> *Mike & The Mechanics - The living Years*




A fan of this band and my fave of theirs is this one...


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CrackerJack

Powerful stuff for me.. Catch the saxophone.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Dr. Jekyll




----------



## Robert59

*Alice Cooper - School's Out (from Alice Cooper: Trashes The World)*


----------



## Robert59

*George Michael, Elton John - Don't Let The Sun Go Down On Me (Live)*


----------



## Pam




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*David Lee Roth - California Girls (Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Van Halen - Jump - 1984 [HD]*


----------



## Robert59

* VAN HALEN - JUMP - LIVE - HD !!!!! DAVID LEE ROTH




*


----------



## Ruthanne

U2s Latest Song:


----------



## CrackerJack

This song by Toni Braxton  and brings heartfelt tears. The lyrics and rendition is beautiful


----------



## hollydolly

Westlife's brand new release from their album at No 1 in the current chart


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

*This song is so touching that no matter how many times I hear it I cry*.


----------



## jet




----------



## Robert59

*Bruce Springsteen - Born in the U.S.A. (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Bruce Springsteen - Tunnel of Love (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Cinnamon Girl - Neil Young - LIve - 1991 [HD*


----------



## Robert59

*Peter, Paul and Mary -Puff The Magic Dragon*


----------



## Robert59

*John Denver - Thank God I'm a Country Boy (22 March 1977) - Thank God I'm a Country Boy*


----------



## Robert59

*John Denver & Olivia Newton-John "Fly Away" (1975)*


----------



## Robert59

*Olivia Newton John - Magic*


----------



## Robert59

*the Cowsills - the Rain,the Park & Other Things (edited from 2 performances)(1967)*


----------



## Robert59

*Boston - A Man I'll Never Be (Live)*


----------



## Robert59

*Boston - The Journey/It's Easy*


----------



## CrackerJack

Good morning! Early here and enjoying the music and posts in here since last night

A bit of Bob Dylan:


----------



## charry




----------



## george-alfred

Heres an old one for you??


----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*Steve Miller Band - Fly Like An Eagle*


----------



## Robert59

*Gary Wright - DreamWeaver Official Video*


----------



## Robert59

*Gary Wright - Love Is Alive*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## charry




----------



## CrackerJack

charry said:


>


I remember this one back then snd wasnt it banned for being too violent and upsetting lyrics?Or was that another similar song?


----------



## charry

CrackerJack said:


> I remember this one back then snd wasnt it banned for being too violent and upsetting lyrics?Or was that another similar song?




not sure ....i dont think so ....
your not thinking of Je Taime .are you ...


----------



## charry




----------



## CrackerJack

Di


charry said:


> not sure ....i dont think so ....
> your not thinking of Je Taime .are you ...



Think Je Taime was cosidered naughty and controversial back then but not sure if it was banned. Can do a Wiki on it also Tell Laura..


----------



## CrackerJack

The BBC in the UK banned this version in 1960 as the lyrics contained a story about a horrific road accidwnts and these were happening a lot here


----------



## jet




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## charry




----------



## charry




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Robert59

*Rush - Spirit of Radio*


----------



## george-alfred

Just been listening to Kitty Kallan


----------



## CrackerJack

The vid wont work for me in your OP...G-A


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## george-alfred

*One from Eydie Gorme  not a bad artist




*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Robert59

*Nat King Cole - Caroling, Caroling (Christmas Bells Are Ringing) Capitol Records 1960*


----------



## squatting dog

Sandy... 1969 While I was in Vietnam.


----------



## Robert59

*Nat King Cole - O Come All Ye Faithful*


----------



## Robert59

*Merry Christmas, Darling - The Carpenters*


----------



## Robert59

*Burl Ives - A Holly Jolly Christmas (HQ)*


----------



## Robert59

*Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer - Burl Ives*


----------



## Robert59

*Nat King Cole - Chestnuts roasting on an open fire*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pam




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## CrackerJack

Harry Belafonte..not sure if this has already been posted


----------



## squatting dog

rkunsaw said:


>



Great stuff. Another of my favorite Leroy Troy songs.


----------



## DaveA

Jennifer Rush who wrote and sang this tune. It reached #1 on the charts in the UK, back in the 80's.


----------



## charry




----------



## CrackerJack

I am listening to this on my telly channel in the UK called  Spotlight TV. A music channel and for me brilliant.

Gerry Keller 1959.  Oooh so cool and the year I met my Husband


----------



## CrackerJack

Nancy Sinatra...1966


----------



## CrackerJack

1962..Linda Scott


----------



## jet

Dion


----------



## CrackerJack

Dixi Cups

This was sung to me at my Hen Night


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Pam




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CrackerJack

Heard this earlier on a tv show called Spotlight TV


----------



## Pepper

The song in my head yesterday, all day, even with imagined choreography, was:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Elieen A Little


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Llynn




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

drinking some Southern Comfort, watching the rain on the windows, playing sad songs.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

My friend just sent me a song that breaks my heart. The first time I heard it we were in her house listening to music and this came on. A few minutes later we got a call that a very close friend of ours who was a Fireman was just killed in a fire. Everytime I hear it I cry.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## CrackerJack

The Gibson Brothers the 80's


----------



## charry




----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## Old&InTheWay

...and I love playing this one on my ride home:


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Gary O'

I'm a huge Cole Porter fan

Can't play this enough


----------



## Butterfly

I'm a huge Cole Porter fan also.   His songs are wonderful.  He was quite the wordsmith with his intricate lyrics -- Let's Do it and Anything Goes come to mind.

I think In the Still of the Night, Begin the Beguine, and So In Love are my personal favorites.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*Abba - Dancing Queen (Official Video)*


----------



## oldal

*Cher - Half Breed [Official Music Video]*


----------



## Llynn




----------



## oldal

*Queen - Under Pressure (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*AMERICA THE BEAUTIFUL by Ray Charles*


----------



## Robert59

*Hit The Road Jack*


----------



## Robert59

*Buddy Holly - Peggy Sue HQ*


----------



## Robert59

*big bopper! buddy holly! ritchie valens!




*


----------



## oldal




----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## treeguy64

Robert59 said:


> *ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man (Official Music Video)*


The gal in the pink top, Jeana Tomasino, was my Best Man's girlfriend for a few years. She was a Miss November, I think, in Playboy.


----------



## Robert59

*Chicago - Hard To Say I'm Sorry (1982)*


----------



## Robert59

*Heart - These Dreams (Live In Seattle)





*


----------



## Robert59

*Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind*


----------



## Robert59

*Jim Croce - Time in a bottle - 1973*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Nautilus

"Buddy Rich is the greatest drummer who ever drew breath." - Gene Krupa


----------



## CrackerJack

Hit on this one...I like it☺


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## charry




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Marlene




----------



## Marlene

This is my all time favorite version of Dylan's tune


----------



## Ruthanne

All For Love


----------



## Ruthanne

*Sound and Vision--David Bowie*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## applecruncher




----------



## CrackerJack

Just love this oldie..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*Queen - Another One Bites the Dust (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*The Beatles - Come Together*


----------



## Robert59

*HEY JUDE LIVE - PAUL Mc CARTNEY AND FRIENDS -CONCERT FOR MONTSERRAT -*


----------



## Robert59

*Burl Ives - A Holly Jolly Christmas (HQ)*


----------



## Robert59

*Nat King Cole - "The Christmas Song" (1961)*


----------



## Robert59

*The Monkees - Daydream Believer (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Frank Sinatra Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas Lyrics*


----------



## Robert59

*Rockin Around the Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee - HD Audio*


----------



## CrackerJack

Oooh! I love this song by Genesis, especially the lyrics .


----------



## charry




----------



## charry

CrackerJack said:


> Oooh! I love this song by Genesis, especially the lyrics .




Top Song !


----------



## charry




----------



## Robert59

*The Beatles Merry Christmas*


----------



## Robert59

*Bruce Springsteen Santa Claus Is Coming To Town*


----------



## Robert59

*Blue Christmas sung by Elvis Presley (HD)*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mjmay




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## charry




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## CrackerJack

I've been listening to a Doris Day album I have just bought from Amazon. I then popped on a Ricky Nelson album I've had for many years and 20 or so tracks. Here is two I love:


----------



## charry




----------



## CrackerJack

Loved this 80's band and this one in particular


----------



## CrackerJack

My idea of


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*Heart - "Barracuda" (1977)*


----------



## Robert59

*Heart, The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra - Alone (Live)*


----------



## Robert59

*R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*The B-52's - Roam (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*The Air That I Breath - The Hollies*


----------



## Robert59

*The Ronettes - Be My Baby - live [HQ]*


----------



## Robert59

*Sonny & Cher ~ I Got You Babe (1965)*


----------



## Robert59

*Kylie Minogue - The Loco-motion - Official Video*


----------



## Robert59

*Scott McKenzie - San Francisco [HD]*


----------



## Robert59

*Belinda Carlisle - Heaven Is A Place On Earth 1988 (HQ Audio, Top Of The Pops)*


----------



## Robert59

*CCR - Green River




*


----------



## Sassycakes

I've been thinking a lot about my Dad and he would sing this song to me all the time. I cried then and I still cry when I hear it now.


----------



## george-alfred

Sassy have you heard the version by Steve Conway??


----------



## Sassycakes

george-alfred said:


> Sassy have you heard the version by Steve Conway??




*No I haven't but I will look for it right now !*


----------



## Sassycakes

Sassycakes said:


> *No I haven't but I will look for it right now !*




*I just found it and I loved it. My Dad would have really liked it because it mentions "Blue Eyes" and my Dad always sang about my blue eyes.*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## kburra

White Christmas, with Santa & his Reindeer


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CrackerJack

I defy you not to tap your toes at this oldie as Icant resist mine going into overdrive:


----------



## CrackerJack




----------



## Robert59

*Warrant - Heaven (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Ugly Kid Joe - Cats In The Cradle (Official Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Tom Petty - Learning To Fly (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down*


----------



## Robert59

*Turn Turn Turn Byrds STEREO HiQ Hybrid JARichardsFilm 720p*


----------



## Robert59

*Guns N' Roses - November Rain*


----------



## Robert59

*Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Robert59

*Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle*


----------



## CrackerJack

CrackerJack said:


> I defy you not to tap your toes at this oldie as Icant resist mine going into overdrive:




Thanks for the Like..and did it?  Get your toes tapping a little bit? Wonder whatt happened to that band.


----------



## CrackerJack

I like this singer for her resonant voice and good diction.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

The original version this,with Cate O’Riordan.


----------



## CrackerJack

This is Adam Lambert an American singer-songwriter and its the first time Ive heard him and really like this song. My friend told me about him so will follow him


----------



## squatting dog

This man can bend the strings and then some. Whew.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## george-alfred

*Dean Martin




*


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## CrackerJack

Been listening to some mixed music this morning before I tackle practical stuff.
Like this one so popped it on here


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog

I'm in a Harry Chapin mood today.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

*SILVER BELLS - Burl Ives*


----------



## Robert59

*Nat King Cole - "The Christmas Song" (1961)*


----------



## Robert59

*Mahalia Jackson - Silent Night - Holy Night (with bells intro)*


----------



## Robert59

*Ray Charles - "The Little Drummer Boy"*


----------



## Robert59




----------



## Robert59

*John Denver - Silver Bells*


----------



## Robert59

*Dean Martin - Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!*


----------



## Robert59

*There's No Place Like) Home for the Holidays * Carpenters * (Christmas Ed.) HD*


----------



## Robert59

*Luciano Pavarotti and Placido Domingo - O Holy Night / Cantique De Noel (Christmas-Vienna 1999)*


----------



## Pink Biz

*A lovely song featured in TCM's (Turner Classic Movies) memoriam to the folks in motion pictures who passed this year.*


----------



## Pink Biz

*The guy is an a**hole, but this song rules!





*


----------



## Robert59

*Rocking Around The Christmas Tree - Brenda Lee*


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze

Thread closed.  Please see new one, thanks.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/the-music-thread-what-are-you-listening-to-3.45362/


----------

